# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Mario Collection giả lập PC

## buivanquang.ltv

Site chuyên về bình chọn nổi tiếng thế giới 404 Not Found mở cuộc điều tra với khoảng2.000 game thủ Anh, câu hỏi là game nào xứng đáng làgame hay nhất mọi thời đại từ trước đến nay. Và một lần nữa, Mario lại đứng trên bục vinh quang

Top 20 game hay nhất mọi thời đại theo bình chọn của Onepoll:
1. Super Mario Bros
2. Pac-Man
3. Tetris 4. The Sims
5. Sonic the Hedgehog
6. Space Invaders
7. Grand Theft Auto - San Andreas
8. Donkey Kong
9. Mario Kart 64
10. Grand Theft Auto - Vice City
11. Lara Croft: Tomb Raider
12. Wii Sports
13. Final Fantasy
14. Gran Turismo
15. Lemmings
16. Frogger
17. Pokemon, Red, Blue and Green
18. Street Fighter II
19. Wii Play
20. Guitar Hero 
link nè (có kèm HD)
http://rapidshare.com/files/138373190/MC.part01.exe
http://rapidshare.com/files/138456263/MC.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138456628/MC.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138457092/MC.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138455707/MC.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138373665/MC.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138376555/MC.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138377028/MC.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138377516/MC.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138378169/MC.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138378678/MC.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138379170/MC.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138379854/MC.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138382492/MC.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138383033/MC.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138383470/MC.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138383959/MC.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138384536/MC.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138386034/MC.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138385092/MC.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138386459/MC.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138387008/MC.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138387657/MC.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138388186/MC.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138388643/MC.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138389107/MC.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138389689/MC.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138390226/MC.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138439973/MC.part28.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138440781/MC.part29.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138441544/MC.part30.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138442488/MC.part31.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138443437/MC.part32.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138444459/MC.part33.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138445228/MC.part34.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138445942/MC.part35.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138446599/MC.part36.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138447231/MC.part37.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138447877/MC.part38.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138448472/MC.part39.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138449299/MC.part40.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138450271/MC.part41.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/138439293/MC.part42.rar

----------

